# Hamm is nearly here Yay



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol letting the inner child loose now LOL I'm soo excited yep been loads before but i love the european shows and hamm is such a buzz  

Won't have loads to spend as been off work ill for ages but this is now my got better treat can't wait LOL

Anyone else going?
Paula x


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

Yes were going, been busy all week building new vivs :mf_dribble:


----------



## fzb2099 (Sep 22, 2008)

Same here, got a brand new viv an converted my large viv to 2 smaller units, now all I need are now new chondros.!!

Wooo... Hamm, 2 days and half to go!!


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

One day to go yay really excited now 
paula x


----------



## danishbuddha (Dec 8, 2008)

looking forward like a little child myself, my first time at hamm


----------



## byglady (Jun 9, 2007)

*Big Yellow Gecko*

its not our first show
but am very excited as well

cant wait 
would really like to see some familiar faces

if your going - pop over and say hello

see you all there
safe journey to everyone 

thank you for your time


----------



## Paul Chase (Mar 7, 2007)

I cant go this time  totaly skint, but hope to go in sept or dec.
So molly looks like you will have to talk to your self all night this trip:Na_Na_Na_Na:, may not get dirty looks from others for keeping every one else awake though.
have a good trip, and enjoy.


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Paul Chase said:


> I cant go this time  totaly skint, but hope to go in sept or dec.
> So molly looks like you will have to talk to your self all night this trip:Na_Na_Na_Na:, may not get dirty looks from others for keeping every one else awake though.
> have a good trip, and enjoy.


 Hi Hun  that just made me LOL yeah I'm going to have no one to chat to now who stays awake till 4am eh LOL won't be the same now 

LO will have to chat to you on the sept or dec can't decide which to go on  
p xx


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

*hhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaa
aammmmmmmmmmmmmmm
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!*


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

We're leaving in an hour, see you there -)


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

i'm leaving at 7 tonight !!!!


----------



## Victoria_O (Jan 11, 2009)

Have fun everyone and FFS take loads of photos LOL. 

Vicki


----------



## vikki3683 (May 16, 2008)

im leaving soon. i is all excited too. on the brum pick up but changing to tonys one at ashford, and i dont sleep on these trips so be warned. lol


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

were setting off soon for the oldham pick up :2thumb:


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

so lucky you lot.
Feel free to bring me something nice back : victory:


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Yay leaving about 4pm to get to ashford very Excited now  

p x


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Anyone else going? I'm leaving a 3pm can#t wait seems ages away tho 
p xx


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

im not going, someone get pics or a vid as i have never been to hamm but want to go to the next one it would be great to see what they have and how big the show is.


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

leaving in about half hour


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

Well just got back and it was rubbish!!!!!


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

exoticsandtropics said:


> Well just got back and it was rubbish!!!!!



:gasp::gasp: elaborate then


----------



## Victoria_O (Jan 11, 2009)

exoticsandtropics said:


> Well just got back and it was rubbish!!!!!


And i feel that will be the general consensus for everyone. With the pound so poor and it being the march show it really offered little incentive for us to go. 

Shame you didn’t enjoy it : victory:


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

well basically i felt that every table had either dartfrogs or day geckos. or random snakes. probably most people don't feel this but i did. prices bloody high. i.e fire salamanders at £50 each !, . not much in the way of cool new stuff. very few leopard gecko and royal breeders which was good though. didn't see anyone from coach to the show though so don't know what happened to them??


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

exoticsandtropics said:


> well basically i felt that every table had either dartfrogs or day geckos. or random snakes. probably most people don't feel this but i did. prices bloody high. i.e fire salamanders at £50 each !, . not much in the way of cool new stuff. very few leopard gecko and royal breeders which was good though. didn't see anyone from coach to the show though so don't know what happened to them??


problem is everything is simialr prices now isnt it?
also if you want special things.. they arent going to be on the normal tables.. but under the tables


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

exoticsandtropics said:


> well basically i felt that every table had either dartfrogs or day geckos. or random snakes. probably most people don't feel this but i did. prices bloody high. i.e fire salamanders at £50 each !, . not much in the way of cool new stuff. very few leopard gecko and royal breeders which was good though. didn't see anyone from coach to the show though so don't know what happened to them??


What did you pick up then Mark? And did you see Geoff Clarke over there?, he showed me some of the snakes he was taking over with him, his tri coloured hoggies were stunning.


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

exoticsandtropics said:


> well basically i felt that every table had either dartfrogs or day geckos. or random snakes. probably most people don't feel this but i did. prices bloody high. i.e fire salamanders at £50 each !, . not much in the way of cool new stuff. very few leopard gecko and royal breeders which was good though. didn't see anyone from coach to the show though so don't know what happened to them??


 
thats wot i thought about the september show there was darts and day geckos all over the place , i dont think i will be going back in a hurry if u just hunt about u can find good deals in the uk


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

I like day geckos!
Shame we haven't got more breeders in the UK.
As I thought re prices though - no good going to Euro shows this year expecting bargains. Still, the UK shows should be all the more popular for it!


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

NOTHING it was POOP. everything i went over for i could get over here for over half price so why bother. didn't want any wierd snakes as i don't keep snakes. just amphibs. was tempted by some marmoratus scariophryne sp? but just felt so let down i didn't see the point in buying 1 if i'll not be able to get another. 

i didn't think it was the case of a problem being £1 to a euro. it was the way people were wanting far more than the animals were worth. the amazing thing was everyone i knew over there that had a table that was english had the cheapest prices and were selling things VERY cheap or at good prices. welsh something breeder, herpbreed uk from essex or something, crystal palace, . basically if you saw an english person running the table the prices were far cheaper than any other europeans. and it's the same in the uk. sorry my little moan.


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

i went at xmas and found the same thing but people disagreed its a waste of time there now if your a buyer


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

yeah very much. i would actually say that the UK shows are FAR FAR cheaper. not as much variety but all in all better and less packed in as well.


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

is this the same for Houten now - I went last spring and pciked up some bargains - has that also gone down hill - shame because if it has becuase it was a great experience - little kid in a sweet shop:2thumb:


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

sharpstrain said:


> is this the same for Houten now - I went last spring and pciked up some bargains - has that also gone down hill - shame because if it has becuase it was a great experience - little kid in a sweet shop:2thumb:


 ill let you know in couple of weeks lol


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

have you been before ? i thought it was great - got there at 4am and was first in the queue - neednt have though no one really turned up til about 8am:bash:


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

yeh we do it every show on the herpbreed uk table


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

:lol2:
I've been to the Houten show for several years now since the mid 90's.
BUT with the Euro so cr4p I wont be going this year. (Well perhaps the Snake day....:lol2


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

penfold said:


> yeh we do it every show on the herpbreed uk table


 
probably saw you there then - dont remember seeing a rodent with glasses selling reps though


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Hamm went great I'be just put on a review hamm 2009 review thread 

Selection wise you need to hunt every table and if you like usual reps its no porb I always get a barin or 6 always have and I've been going years yes each year its more commercial but if your going for things you can't get here its no problem and after all it is march and early 

Paula  
Oh spmeone mentioned Geoff he was there caught up with him been 20 odd years since we had a good chat lovley guy 

Paula x


----------

